# Tuba audition excerpts



## TubaBean

Auditioning for a couple of orchestras pretty soon. Any suggestions on excerpts to play/know?


----------



## Aksel

TubaBean said:


> Auditioning for a couple of orchestras pretty soon. Any suggestions on excerpts to play/know?


Have the orchestras written anything about what pieces or types thereof they would like to hear? Because that would make things a lot easier. Are the orchestras professional or amateur?


----------



## Delicious Manager

There are some orchestral tuba parts that often come up in auditions that you should know:

Berlioz - Overture to _Benvenuto Cellini_; Overture _Le corsair_
Berlioz - _Symphonie fantastique_ - 5th movement
Brahms - Academic Festival Overture
Holst - _The Planets_ (_Jupiter_)
Prokofiev - Symphonies 5 and 6 (huge tuba parts)
Mahler - Symphony No 1 (solo in 3rd movement)
Mahler - Symphony No 2 (5th movement)
Musorgsky/Ravel - _Bydlo_ from _Pictures at an Exhibition_
Musorgsky/Rimsky-Korsakov - _Night on the Bare (Bald) Mountain_
Respighi - The Fountains of Rome (3rd section - _La fontana di Trevi al meriggio_)
Shostakovich - Symphony No 4 - solo in 1st movement
Shostakovich - Symphony No 7 (_Leningrad_) - solo in 2nd movement
Shostakovich - Symphony No 13 (_Babiy Yar_) - solo in 4th movement
Strauss - _Ein Heldenleben_
Stravinsky - _Petrushka_ - solo from 4th tableau
Tchaikovsky - _Romeo and Juliet_
Tchaikovsky - Symphony No 4 (Finale)
Wagner - Prelude to Act III of _Lohengrin_
Wagner - Overture to _Die Meistersinger_


----------



## TubaBean

A couple of them are college orchestras and the others are semi-professional. Three of them are Opera pits.


----------



## TubaBean

Thank you very much. I have practiced most of these but there are a few that I dont have.


----------

